

Fresh Leak on US Spying: NSA Accessed Mexican President's Email - filipmaertens
http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/nsa-hacked-email-account-of-mexican-president-a-928817.html

======
malandrew

        Commenting after TV Globo first revealed the NSA's 
        surveillance of text messages, Peña Nieto stated that 
        Obama had promised him to investigate the accusations and 
        to punish those responsible, if it was found that misdeeds 
        had taken place.
    

I would hope that any head of state would not be so naïve as to trust our
current administration with respect to this issue. From most of my
conversations, almost no one I talk to trusts them on the issue of
surveillance.

------
venomsnake
If you are top level government official and your mail is hacked by the NSA it
is your fault.

I don't think that Snowden should have disclosed that kind of things. These
are legitimate targets for SIGINT.

------
001sky
_10 points by filipmaertens 1 hour ago | flag | 1 comment_

This is actually a reasonable article, but has been aparently flagged below
the top 100 (currently, #105).

That was quick action by the thought police...!

~~~
ColinWright
Never mind that the same story was submitted over a month ago and discussed at
considerable length:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6315070](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6315070)

~~~
r0h1n
The old article just had a few lines about this allegation, via an interview
Greenwald gave to Brazilian media.

This Spiegel article, co-written by Laura Poitras, treads a lot of newer and
deeper stuff:

> The National Security Agency (NSA) has a division for particularly difficult
> missions. Called "Tailored Access Operations" (TAO), this department devises
> special methods for special targets.

> That category includes surveillance of neighboring Mexico, and in May 2010,
> the division reported its mission accomplished. A report classified as "top
> secret" said: "TAO successfully exploited a key mail server in the Mexican
> Presidencia domain within the Mexican Presidential network to gain first-
> ever access to President Felipe Calderon's public email account."

> According to the NSA, this email domain was also used by cabinet members,
> and contained "diplomatic, economic and leadership communications which
> continue to provide insight into Mexico's political system and internal
> stability." The president's office, the NSA reported, was now "a lucrative
> source."

> This operation, dubbed "Flatliquid," is described in a document leaked by
> whistleblower Edward Snowden, which SPIEGEL has now had the opportunity to
> analyze.

